# post to dubai



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

hi,

roughly how long does it take for a letter to arrive in dubai after posting from london?


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

bump edy bump


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The issue of post has been covered quite recently and a search will provide you with the info you need.

I presume you are talking about standard overseas post. The answer is anythng between four days and eight week - assuming it arrives at all. I hope it has been set to a PO Box. 


-


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

hi Elphaba, i have used the search facility and cannot seem to find anything. i have searched for 'post' + 'delivery' + 'dubai' all in different combination's.


----------



## howarddavidgreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi all, 

Sorry to sound stupid, but how do i start a new thread. I can't see how to do it and its driving me crazy!

Thanks


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

howarddavidgreen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry to sound stupid, but how do i start a new thread. I can't see how to do it and its driving me crazy!
> 
> Thanks


click this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=30

there is a big green 'New Thread' button on this page Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

zebedee said:


> hi Elphaba, i have used the search facility and cannot seem to find anything. i have searched for 'post' + 'delivery' + 'dubai' all in different combination's.


These threads all have information regarding postal services.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/11701-ebay-postal-system.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/12373-post-offices.html

-


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks dude, the ebay one answered my question. my attested documents were to be sent form the UAE embassy in london on mon 10th to my proposed employer. they gave me the track and trace number there but according to the royal mail website it was never sent. i dont know if this works with international mail?


----------



## zebedee (Oct 14, 2008)

in case anyone has a similar query, this took 16 calendar days to deliver.


----------

